# Pork butt beer injection



## gruelurks (Mar 23, 2010)

Anyone ever do a smoked pork butt with some form of beer as an injection or marinade? Looking for some ideas for a beer/food tasting coming up this weekend. I have a lot of craft beer on hand, everything from Imperial IPA's, Bourbon Barrel-aged Russian Imperial Stouts, Scotch ales, fruity Lambic's, etc....


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 23, 2010)

I will have to look but it seems to me that I have injected mine with beer before when I didn't have anything else around to use. It can't hurt anything to try it.


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 23, 2010)

I have never injected a butt but go right ahead and let us know cause you never know you could be onto something wonderful.


----------



## fourthwind (Mar 23, 2010)

I have injected a but with a mixture of beer (pale ale not dark) and apple juice, and I have done a butt with Beer and yoshida's. Both came out very tasty. Both I used about a 50 /50 mix.  Good luck!


----------



## bayouchilehead (Mar 23, 2010)

I have always used beer in my injection and everyone asks what I use and are amazed when I tell them that beer is in it. I have experimented with different types of beer and haven't found a bad one yet.


----------



## miamirick (Mar 23, 2010)

i've done it before but mixed the beer with a garlic oil and a little cayeene pepper blended in, comes out real tender with the oil and the beer mix makes it really juicy,,


----------



## gruelurks (Mar 24, 2010)

I was thinking of using a bourbon barrel aged imperial stout mixed with some other liquids but I haven't quite figured out what. The stouts I have are strong in flavor and might overpower the taste of the pork. Maybe as a misting solution might be better.


----------



## mistabob (Mar 25, 2010)

I've used beer in my injections before, generally mixed with apple cider vinegar.  A couple of times I've made a lime injection and used Bud Light Lime mixed with lime juice.  This turned out decent, but was better in chicken than pork butt, though.  
Generally I've found that cheaper domestic beers work best, otherwise you're walking a fine line with having an overpowering beer/hops taste which some people aren't big fans of (ie. my wife).  

Other things that work well as injections and sprays are whiskeys and rums, straight or mixed with apple juice, apple cider vinegar, or heated with brown sugar to make a delicious syrupy glaze.  Just ideas!


----------



## boiseque (Mar 25, 2010)

I havent ever done that, but I was just thinking about it while driving home last night!  I have had a steak at a local steak house that was soaked in beer then cooked and it was tasty, one of the best steaks I have ever had actually.  I would also think a lighter beer may be better in this case to not take all the yummy pork flavor away, but hey give it a shot.  Never know til you try!  Good luck and dont forget the qview!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 25, 2010)

I use beer as a marinade alot... love the flavor it adds
sometimes mix it in sauces

only injected through my mouth though 10-30 12oz bottles mixed with 1 pack of smokes usually makes for one happy hungry chef...


----------



## mama's smoke (Mar 25, 2010)

Beer????  I'm on my way.  Let us know how it works as an injection or marinade.


----------



## mama's smoke (Mar 25, 2010)

For my butts I usually use a 1/3 part Captain Ron's Spiced Rum with 2/3 part apple juice as a spritz.  Yum


----------



## gruelurks (Mar 25, 2010)

Actually I've decided to hold off on the beer injection for now. The pork butt is for a beer tasting I am attending this weekend, so a lot of the food people are bringing is meant to be matched with beer or have beer as an ingredient. Instead of the injection, I am going to make a finishing sauce for the pork using one of these beers from Lindemans

http://www.lindemans.be/start/cassis/en


----------



## smoke-it-all (Jan 6, 2017)

That's typically what I use. A little dry rub, some canola oil, and beer. Works good and taste great!


----------

